# Solved: Any good guide on how I can integrate Exchange 2010 with Sharepoint 2010?



## Bryan84 (Aug 2, 2003)

Anyone has come across any good guide on how I can integrate Exchange 2010 with Sharepoint 2010?


----------



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bit of a guide that starts here > http://sharepointgeorge.com/2010/configuring-incoming-email-sharepoint-2010/

There is a second article to that here > http://sharepointgeorge.com/2010/configuring-outgoing-email-sharepoint-2010/

I can't advise you based on experience unfortunately, so I can't comment on the usefulness of those articles


----------



## Bryan84 (Aug 2, 2003)

mdl1983 said:


> Bit of a guide that starts here > http://sharepointgeorge.com/2010/configuring-incoming-email-sharepoint-2010/
> 
> There is a second article to that here > http://sharepointgeorge.com/2010/configuring-outgoing-email-sharepoint-2010/
> 
> I can't advise you based on experience unfortunately, so I can't comment on the usefulness of those articles


Thank you for those


----------

